# [log] Archivo slim.log de 2.1GB

## chaim

Aunque parezca increíble, el gestor del slim (un gestor de login sencillo) tiene 2Gb, haciendo un cat pude ver que realmente tiene todo los errores que dan por consola, hasta cuando reproduzco archivos del mplayer, errores de conky....Podría borrarlo simplemente, pero supongo que al cabo de cierto tiempo volverá a aparecer así que será mejor solucionar el tema mejor...¿alguna cosa estará redireccionada a ese log?

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

## opotonil

No tengo ni idea de slim, pero imagino que tenga algun fichero de configuracion en el que se le pueda indicar el nivel de debug o el tamaño maximo del log o...

Sino siempre puedes utilizar logrotate para rotarlo las veces que quieras cada cierto tiempo o tamaño.

Salu2.Last edited by opotonil on Tue Dec 15, 2009 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chaim

El problema era que no creo que slim tenga que registrar logs de mplayer, mozilla, ... todos. Al final he decidido desinstalar slim y hacer a mano un startx pero aún así estaría bien saber cual era el problema

----------

## natxoblogg

no has pensado que las variables log estén apuntando a ese archivo que crea slim???, no tengo ni idea tampoco de slim, pero tiene pinta de eso, de echo, te digo esto por que puedes configurar la terminal para que todos los errores que den los logs vayan a un fichero en concreto, donde se separan por fecha.

----------

## chaim

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> no has pensado que las variables log estén apuntando a ese archivo que crea slim???, no tengo ni idea tampoco de slim, pero tiene pinta de eso, de echo, te digo esto por que puedes configurar la terminal para que todos los errores que den los logs vayan a un fichero en concreto, donde se separan por fecha.

 

como compruebo eso?

----------

## pelelademadera

/etc/slim.conf tiene la configuracion de a donde va el log.

de todas maneras, es un log. borralo y listo si no te preocupa...

----------

